# Who is expecting what in 2015?



## vanrim (9 March 2015)

As the title really.


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 March 2015)

My little ISH is in foal to an SF showjumping stallion Imago Mail. He holds the record for the six bar jumping 2.4m. First foal for me so very exciting. Due early May.








My Elly


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 March 2015)

NF - Tiptoe Quickstep in foal to NF - Hollyhatch Huntsman.  Due late April.


----------



## sallyf (10 March 2015)

Just one for me an ET baby due early june By Diarado and out of our good young event mare who is 1* qualified and has also qualified for the Novice restricted championships at Gatcombe and a NRF.


----------



## ihatework (10 March 2015)

sallyf said:



			Just one for me an ET baby due early june By Diarado and out of our good young event mare who is 1* qualified and has also qualified for the Novice restricted championships at Gatcombe and a NRF.
		
Click to expand...

That's exciting! I'm putting one in foal this year and he was on the long list. I think I have finally (!) settled on Balou du Rouet - am I right in thinking you have a filly of his? How is she turning out?


----------



## sallyf (10 March 2015)

ihatework said:



			That's exciting! I'm putting one in foal this year and he was on the long list. I think I have finally (!) settled on Balou du Rouet - am I right in thinking you have a filly of his? How is she turning out?
		
Click to expand...

I do indeed have a Balou du Rouet out of the above event mares full sister and she is just fabulous.
I think she will be slow to finnish growing and is around 15.2 or 3 and is 2 end of may but she is just the loveliest filly imaginable.
Fabulous movement and quick minded but with the most fabulous temperament and sensibleness about her.
I also have yearling colts by Check in out of my Poetic Justice mare so 3/4 TB and he looks an absolute out and out eventer that really lets down and gallops but with fabulous movement and Cordess out of the event mares dam who looks incredibly smart.
Maybe not quite as good a trot at this point as the others but the most phenomenal canter. 
I am going to have a year out this year from breeding so i can assess the best points from all the youngstock by outside stallions so i can have a clearer plan for 2016 breedings but i am so smitten with the Balou filly i will probably flush an embryo from her next year before she is backed , I know she can jump though as have seen it.


----------



## Golden_Match_II (10 March 2015)

My Cob cross, ex-eventer (in my signature) who evented to 1* is in foal to Primitive Faerie Tale and is due mid June. Very excited as it's the first time we have bred from her, though have bred 3 cleveland bays and a welsh B before.


----------



## Laafet (10 March 2015)

I've already got 15 foals on the ground!


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (11 March 2015)

Expecting an Exmoor foal in the next few weeks (maybe days?!)...dam is Anchor Eastwind and sire is Dunkery Nuthatch.  First foal for both the mare and myself so it's all a bit exciting as well as worrying!  Bump has definitely moved backwards in the past day or so and teats have started to drop...nothing looking particularly "slack" under the tail yet so watching eagerly!!


----------



## GemG (11 March 2015)

.... A reg British Spotted Pony (a sporty allrounder doing type at 14.2) X a pink papered 16.2hh Trakehner mare (Caprimond breeding) who is also related to Muschamp Impala..

...goodness knows what colour we will get? But I know it's temperament and trainability should be second to none. It will be a nice person!


----------



## PorkChop (11 March 2015)

Laafet said:



			I've already got 15 foals on the ground!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness!  Hope they are all crackers


----------



## Rollin (11 March 2015)

I was expecting two, a CBxShG and a pure bred CB.

CBxShG was aborted, twins missed in scans, heartbreaking as it was a perfect filly foal.

We have a very rare pure bred CB due mid-April.  It has so far been a great mating with quality foals, after two fillies we are hoping for a colt this time.


----------



## angrovestud (11 March 2015)

We have 2 TBs in foal for April to Angrove Spottedick GB they will both be colourbreds and if fillies kept for our racing syndicate keeping fingers crossed that all goes well


----------



## Bobella (11 March 2015)

I am eagerly awaiting an arrival at the end of April from my homebred TbxWb that has evented at 1*. She is in foal to Kambarbay, a perlino akhal-teke.

So excited!!


----------



## GemG (12 March 2015)

Bobella said:



			I am eagerly awaiting an arrival at the end of April from my homebred TbxWb that has evented at 1*. She is in foal to Kambarbay, a perlino akhal-teke.

So excited!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooo a perlino Akhal-take ...  How interesting! You must update us when foalie comes!!!


----------



## Rollin (12 March 2015)

GemG said:



			Ooo a perlino Akhal-take ...  How interesting! You must update us when foalie comes!!!
		
Click to expand...

I want to see this one too.  Pics please.


----------



## mightymouse (14 March 2015)

I'm excited expecting a foal any day - currently mare at 348 days - she's a National Hunt TB Mare in foal to Advanced eventer (SHB Graded) stallion Forinth - both have white socks & white blaze so really hoping foal comes out with the same. 

All being well the foal will be my eventer when I've finished at Uni.


----------



## vanrim (14 March 2015)

I love white socks and white blaze. I have 4 horses - 2 mares and 2 geldings - and they are all bay with white socks and white face. Not that I have a type!





mightymouse said:



			I'm excited expecting a foal any day - currently mare at 348 days - she's a National Hunt TB Mare in foal to Advanced eventer (SHB Graded) stallion Forinth - both have white socks & white blaze so really hoping foal comes out with the same. 

All being well the foal will be my eventer when I've finished at Uni.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (19 March 2015)

Little filly arrived this morning! Mum and baby doing well


----------



## GemG (19 March 2015)

exmoorponyprincess1 said:



			Little filly arrived this morning! Mum and baby doing well 

Click to expand...

Ooo congratulations!  ...pictures please!!


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (19 March 2015)

Here she is - sorry I am useless with photo bucket so have to link to another site where I have managed to post the pics! Hope you can see her!  

http://exmoorponytalk.proboards.com/attachment/download/891

http://exmoorponytalk.proboards.com/attachment/download/889

http://exmoorponytalk.proboards.com/attachment/download/887


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 March 2015)

Many congratulations.   Can't see pics though.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (19 March 2015)

mightymouse said:



			I'm excited expecting a foal any day - currently mare at 348 days - she's a National Hunt TB Mare in foal to Advanced eventer (SHB Graded) stallion Forinth - both have white socks & white blaze so really hoping foal comes out with the same. 

All being well the foal will be my eventer when I've finished at Uni.
		
Click to expand...

We had one last year at work both parents pretty minimal white (Dad had none, maybe a tiny white sock, and Mum had a small white sock with ermine marks and a star and tiny snip) baby came out with high white stockings and a big white face. He is gorgeous but a bit unexpectedly loud! I am fascinated by the genetics of it.


----------



## Rollin (22 March 2015)

Exmoor princess, we would all love to see your filly, but unless we are members cannot look on this site.

Can you manage photobucket?

Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (24 March 2015)

Sorry guys - I thought the pics would be visible to anyone clicking on the links  

Photo bucket and I have a love:hate relationship...I love to hate it as it won't play ball with my iPhone!!! 

I have added quite a few pics of baby Roo (posh name will be Anchor Karoo as she is out of an Anchor mare and we agreed with the Anchor herd owner that she would carry their prefix as they technically now own the broodmare - she will return to run on the moor when Roo is weaned) that I have taken over the weekend to my profile, really hope you can see her there?! 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=6488

ETA the pic of the older foal with me in it is my now 2yo Exmoor filly who was a wedding present to my husband and I 2 years ago from some very dear friends!


----------



## Ponycarrots (24 March 2015)

First ever dressage competition on Easter Sunday! And afterwards my instructors going to teach us some xc, so if we enjoy it we may do a little one day event or two 
Just hoping to get some competition experience and hopefully do some endurance rides as well, but there aren't many near us and we don't have transport!
Oh and hoping to lose another stone...


----------



## GemG (20 May 2015)

Bobella said:



			I am eagerly awaiting an arrival at the end of April from my homebred TbxWb that has evented at 1*. She is in foal to Kambarbay, a perlino akhal-teke.

So excited!!
		
Click to expand...

...any arrival yet??


----------



## Cluny (23 May 2015)

Lovely to hear about people's impending arrivals.

My graded Dutch mare (by Kimberley KWPN) is awaiting her (and mine) first foal by Midnight Runner (by Contract Law).  She's not due until 18th July but I'm feeling scared and excited all at the same time!


----------



## Bobella (24 May 2015)

Sorry GemG! I've been preoccupied playing with my lovely buckskin colt! He arrived 2 weeks earlier than expected, but all went well. He is unbelievably confident and independent, such a character!
As soon as I can work out how, I'll post some piccies.


----------



## Bobella (24 May 2015)

I have no idea if this is how you do it! If it doesn't work I'll try again later!

http://s288.photobucket.com/user/hbowler8/library/Squiffy

He is now 5 weeks old, he is by Kambarbay out of a TB (Extra) x WB (Burgraaf)


----------



## GemG (25 May 2015)

Wow bobella, he is fabulous,  you must be very pleased. What an unusual colour too , will be interesting to see what he grows into! Lovely! 

I've been looking forward to see the outcome! Keep posting pics!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 May 2015)

oooh, lovely.  Nice colour!


----------



## angrovestud (26 May 2015)

[/URL]
Well we got our wonderful fillies so pleased


----------



## PoppyAnderson (17 July 2015)

Bobella said:



			I am eagerly awaiting an arrival at the end of April from my homebred TbxWb that has evented at 1*. She is in foal to Kambarbay, a perlino akhal-teke.

So excited!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm just about to put my mare in foal to him. Am also very excited, just at the prospect!


----------



## beatehs (23 July 2015)

I got a stunning big red sabino colt by Governor (Totilas/Jazz) on May 15. He's called Totally Dèjá-Voodoo.

Awesome temper, cool head and flashy movements! 

The damline is Danish and far less flashy, but extremely rideable, with my lovely jetblack mare Callisto (Jacques/Ekspres Hjortelund).


----------

